# Waste Motor Oil



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Greetings fellow mariners! If you change your own oil, like me, you have to do something with the waste oil. Wal-mo doesn't mind selling the stuff by the barrel, but if you want to dispose of more than 5 quarts, you are screwed, they just won't take it. Is there a place in Pensacola to take this stuff other than the dump? I normally am left with up to 15 gallons after a change.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The Advance Auto parts place on Gulf Beach Highway just west of Navy Blvd will let you pour it in their drum.

Jim


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Autozone takes it too but I do not know if they have a limit.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I was talking to Lois Benson and she informed me ECUA will pick it up from your home. It is part of the new recycling program. The oils will be recycled by an outside vendor.*

*Here is the website:*

http://www.ecua.org/services/sanitation-services.asp



Household Hazardous Waste (HHW)
Curbside Collection Program
Frequently Asked Questions​


Question: 
Why is the ECUA Initiating the Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) Curbside Collection Program?
Answer: ​
​
Maintaining a safe environment is a top priority for the ECUA. We’re very aware that if household chemicals are not disposed of properly, environmental problems may develop, and the costs to contain or remediate the situation can be very high. We’re intent on protecting our drinking water source and local waterways, and keeping chemicals from our wastewater treatment plants, whose purpose is not to treat these chemicals.

Furthermore, HHW in garbage cans can leak and become a fire hazard, sometimes igniting in the garbage truck. This can be a danger to our drivers and others on the road.​ 
Question: ​
​
How can I participate in the Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) Curbside Collection Program?

Answer: ​
​
As an ECUA residential Sanitation customer, this new program is part of your residential sanitation service. Simply call and request a pick-up of HHW items. ECUA crews will pick-up the items once per month on the 1st Saturday of the month following your request. A HHW contractor will then take the hazardous items from the ECUA crews and transport the materials to a designated and safe disposal area.
Question: ​
​
What do I have to do to prepare the items for pick-up?
Answer: ​
​
It’s a quick and easy process. When you call-in to request a HHW pickup, our Customer Service Representative (CSR) will provide instructions on how and where to place the hazardous items for collection. They’ll ask you to label the contents of the container, if the material is not already in a factory container, and to make sure any liquids are in sealed, non-leaking containers. Dry items (such as fertilizer, etc.) should be placed in a plastic garbage bag for protection against the elements.

Question: ​
​
What Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) Items Will Be Accepted?
Answer: ​
​
The most common hazardous items accepted are, but not limited to, the
following:​ 
Pool Chemicals 
Household Chemicals 
Paint & Supplies
Degreasers 
Used Motor Oil 
Used Cooking Grease
Pesticides Cleaners 
Automotive Fluids
Aerosol Cans 
Adhesives 
Fluorescent Bulbs
Herbicides 
Fertilizers​
Question: ​​
What Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) Items *Will NOT *Be Accepted?
Answer: ​
​
There are numerous Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) items the ECUA
will not accept:
Ammunition 
Acids 
Kerosene
Gasoline 
Diesel 
Mercury
Items Containing Mercury Radioactive Materials​
Question: ​​
When Will the Household Hazardous Waste (HHW) Curbside Collection Program Begin?
Answer: ​
​
Beginning on Tuesday, June 1, 2010, ECUA Customer Service Representatives will begin accepting calls for HHW pick-up service. The first HHW collection day will be on Saturday, July 10, 2010. The HHW Curbside Collection pick-ups will take place the first Saturday of each month. Customer 

Service can be reached at *850-476-0480*.​ ​


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I take 5 gallons at the most up to just about any of the Auto Parts stores.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fence post.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Fence post.


LOL I wasn't going to say that :thumbup:


It also keeps Termites away from older Homes made of old growth Pine , plus works wonders on a Dog with Mange , Allergies , Hot Spots , Etc.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I drop it off on the loading dock at Auto Zone. They take it and pour it in their waste oil container.

Dropped 9gals the other day.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys. The auto parts store will be the first stop. The Advanced Auto parts will be the first stop. I'm told that sellers of the waste oil are getting 50 cents a gallon for it. I don't want a penny for mine. I already got out of it what I wanted. I have disposed of it at places that acted like they were doing me a favor and I want to know that whomever gets the oil, at least is making something on it. Best regards to all of you who replied. Capt Jim.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

If I'm any closer you can dump it in my bin as well


----------

